# Need advise



## woodser1765 (Dec 21, 2021)

I have 4 areas on my roof where the Fascia meets the shingles. I will be replacing the fascia with Hardie board and was wondering if I bring the fascia to the decking or do I leave a gap.


----------



## Deerfly (Mar 14, 2021)

I would leave a gap, not sure of the specs of the Hardie board but most like materials require a minimum gap. I believe Lp materials are 1" and would think similar materials would have a minimum of that or greater.


----------

